# Am I brave enough??



## Steve H (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm putting together my next batch to smoke. 10 pounds stashed so far. And I found this.








I'm wondering just how warm this one will be. The Habanero cheese I smoked is pretty warm. I'm a guessing this will leave it in the dust.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 3, 2019)

We really like heat, but that sounds insane!
I'd still try it!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Nov 3, 2019)

I'll be finding out in the near future!


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 3, 2019)

That a boy Steve , take one for the team...  

I think I would try it even though the wife doesn't like hot at all.


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 3, 2019)

Go for it Steve!! If it's too hot, just divide it in half, send half to me and the other half to Al.

Problem solved,
Robert


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 3, 2019)

I bet that one can cause pain multiple times LOL. I’ve had some Carolina Reaver cheese and it’s more than I could take.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 3, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> That a boy Steve , take one for the team...
> 
> I think I would try it even though the wife doesn't like hot at all.



LOL! I guess I will be!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 3, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> Go for it Steve!! If it's too hot, just divide it in half, send half to me and the other half to Al.
> 
> Problem solved,
> Robert



I'm going to have a glass of milk ready! You ever have this before?


----------



## Steve H (Nov 3, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> I bet that one can cause pain multiple times LOL. I’ve had some Carolina Reaver cheese and it’s more than I could take.



That's what I'm afraid of. But I'll find out.


----------



## xray (Nov 3, 2019)

Looks like it can be hot. That from Wegmans too?


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 3, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I'm going to have a glass of milk ready! You ever have this before?



No I have not but have had some cheeses that said they were hot. I've also had the sea salt that's infused with the Trinidad Scorpion pepper. All indications were that it'd peel dried paint off the driveway but I didn't find it hot at all. A little tingle, yes but certainly not anything excessive.

Robert


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Nov 3, 2019)

My wimpy taste buds would be like "Oh no you didn't!!! "


----------



## xray (Nov 3, 2019)

I’ve actually had habanero cheese that I smoked and was too hot for me to eat. I took it over to a cousins house because he likes hot stuff.

He called me a sissy, but he started with the eye watering and coughing when he tried a few slices. “Yeah that’s pretty hot!” He said.

Good stuff but hot! I think it depends on the brand too.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 3, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> No I have not but have had some cheeses that said they were hot. I've also had the seal salt that's infused with the Trinidad Scorpion pepper. All indications were that it'd peel dried paint off the driveway but I didn't find it hot at all. A little tingle, yes but certainly not anything excessive.
> 
> Robert



Yeah. The salt you sent me was very good. But near as hot as you would have thought. I still have a tiny bit left.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 3, 2019)

xray said:


> Looks like it can be hot. That from Wegmans too?



Got that from Aldi's they had a pretty good selection of cheeses.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 3, 2019)

xray said:


> I’ve actually had habanero cheese that I smoked and was too hot for me to eat. I took it over to a cousins house because he likes hot stuff.
> 
> He called me a sissy, but he started with the eye watering and coughing when he tried a few slices. “Yeah that’s pretty hot!” He said.
> 
> Good stuff but hot! I think it depends on the brand too.



The Cabot's Habanero is pretty much at my heat limit. But, who knows about this brand until you try it.


----------



## xray (Nov 3, 2019)

I’m building my yearly stash too. I have a few lbs that I can smoke when I get out of work today.

I’ll hit up my Aldi’s to see if they have that in stock. Do you have a Maines Foodsource near you? I’ve bought the 5lb Cooper Sharp cheese there


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 4, 2019)

Hell yeah I would love to get some of that! Love hot cheese...cabot hot habanero is one of my favorites if not my favorite. Did you try it out yet?


----------



## Steve H (Nov 4, 2019)

xray said:


> I’m building my yearly stash too. I have a few lbs that I can smoke when I get out of work today.
> 
> I’ll hit up my Aldi’s to see if they have that in stock. Do you have a Maines Foodsource near you? I’ve bought the 5lb Cooper Sharp cheese there



No Maines around here that I know of. Though I see there trucks on the thruway. I'll need to check.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 4, 2019)

A quick check shows there is one close to where I work. I'll look into it.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 4, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Hell yeah I would love to get some of that! Love hot cheese...cabot hot habanero is one of my favorites if not my favorite. Did you try it out yet?



I had some the other day. Pretty hot. But tasted great.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 4, 2019)

Just checked out their site. 10 pounds of Jalapenos for 11.00 Whole Angus eye round. 2.99 pound. I know what I'm doing my next day off!


----------



## tropics (Nov 4, 2019)

Steve if you received my item.try that and you could probably eat that wheel of milk.To put the fire out LOL
Richie


----------



## xray (Nov 4, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Just checked out their site. 10 pounds of Jalapenos for 11.00 Whole Angus eye round. 2.99 pound. I know what I'm doing my next day off!



I stopped by there yesterday after work to scope out some prices in anticipation of bachelor week.

I saw the eye round and passed it up, looked really good too. I think I’m going back for it.

I ended up getting a 5lb brick of CV cooper sharp for $15 to smoke. That’s a good price!

I also picked up the 2lb bag of 16-20 shrimp for $11.50...that’s for next weeks shrimp and grits and shrimp tacos.


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 4, 2019)

xray said:


> I also picked up the 2lb bag of 16-20 shrimp for $11.50...that’s for next weeks shrimp and grits and shrimp tacos.



Uhhhh....what days and what time is dinner? 

Heading north, but not to Alaska,
Robert


----------



## Steve H (Nov 4, 2019)

xray said:


> I stopped by there yesterday after work to scope out some prices in anticipation of bachelor week.
> 
> I saw the eye round and passed it up, looked really good too. I think I’m going back for it.
> 
> ...



I didn't see that cheese listed. But I'm sure they have a selection to choose from.


----------



## xray (Nov 4, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> Uhhhh....what days and what time is dinner?
> 
> Heading north, but not to Alaska,
> Robert



Bachelor week starts on Saturday until next Saturday. Shrimp and Grits, Shrimp Tacos, Hassleback potato gratin and Birria tacos are on the short list....I bumped down that TX chili recipe because we’re eating turkey chili all this week for work lunches so I’ll be chili’ed out!



Steve H said:


> I didn't see that cheese listed. But I'm sure they have a selection to choose from.



They have the cooper sharp, yellow cooper and pepper cooker for all the same price. There were a few others. I think there was a 5lb block of cheese called “Steakhouse Onion”.....I could get in ALOT of trouble in that place.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 4, 2019)

xray said:


> Bachelor week starts on Saturday until next Saturday. Shrimp and Grits, Shrimp Tacos, Hassleback potato gratin and Birria tacos are on the short list....I bumped down that TX chili recipe because we’re eating turkey chili all this week for work lunches so I’ll be chili’ed out!
> 
> 
> 
> They have the cooper sharp, yellow cooper and pepper cooker for all the same price. There were a few others. I think there was a 5lb block of cheese called “Steakhouse Onion”.....I could get in ALOT of trouble in that place.



Yup! Me too! And this is closer then GFS.


----------



## xray (Nov 4, 2019)

Gordon Food Service? Had to google that...none anywhere close to me


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 4, 2019)

My gut hurts already just looking at that cheese! Ill be watching...


----------



## Steve H (Nov 4, 2019)

xray said:


> Gordon Food Service? Had to google that...none anywhere close to me



Yes, Gordon Food Service. There deals are better then Maines from what I've seen. But that is about a 1.5 hour drive.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 4, 2019)

no guts no glory steve, not sure I have the guts but I know you do!!


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 4, 2019)

xray said:


> Bachelor week starts on Saturday until next Saturday. Shrimp and Grits, Shrimp Tacos, Hassleback potato gratin and Birria tacos are on the short list..



Well Joe, what started out to be humorous may in fact become a reality  Things have been really slow at work the past few weeks and I may find myself without a job here in the next few days. That's fine with me though. Work is all I've done since I was 6 years old and I've about had enough of it. If that happens I'll draw my last paycheck, cash in all my vacation time, pack the truck and head north. I'll bring a keg of home brew with the party tap and Co2 tank and maybe throw a Certified Piedmontese tri tip roast in a cooler. From there I'll head....somewhere that I can visit with an SMF member that I've bonded with.

ROAD TRIP!!
Robert


----------



## Steve H (Nov 4, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> no guts no glory steve, not sure I have the guts but I know you do!!



That's what I'm afraid of, my guts!!!!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 4, 2019)

tropics said:


> Steve if you received my item.try that and you could probably eat that wheel of milk.To put the fire out LOL
> Richie



I'll check the mail when I get home. If it came. I'll try a touch on my pizza.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 4, 2019)

tropics said:


> Steve if you received my item.try that and you could probably eat that wheel of milk.To put the fire out LOL
> Richie



Ok.... I put a couple dashes on one of my pita pizzas. We'll see. It smells awesome!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 4, 2019)

It's lurking in there.....waiting....wanting to burn......


----------



## Steve H (Nov 4, 2019)

And. All I can say is........God gawd!!!!! The heat is there, VERY THERE! But it really did a great job of bringing this to another level that I wouldn't have imagined. I was careful with how much I put on the pizza. And I'm glad I did. But this added wonderful heat and flavor. The smoky heat really set the sauce off. Thank you 

 tropics


----------



## tropics (Nov 5, 2019)

Steve H said:


> And. All I can say is........God gawd!!!!! The heat is there, VERY THERE! But it really did a great job of bringing this to another level that I wouldn't have imagined. I was careful with how much I put on the pizza. And I'm glad I did. But this added wonderful heat and flavor. The smoky heat really set the sauce off. Thank you
> 
> tropics


Steve Glad you like it I smoked them til they were dry.
Richie


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 5, 2019)

Sounds good to me Steve.

Bring the heat/pain!
Man do I love a good pepper cheese.
Hottest I've had so far was some Reaper Gruyere,  it was an eye watering, head sweating and endorphin stimulating cheese.
At first it tasted like cheese with a hint of that smokey, citrus chile taste, then grew into full on citrus tasting Reaper with a hint of cheese.
Then it felt like a crunched up ball of red hot aluminum foil rolling around in my mouth, all edges, points and creases like little branding irons.

It was great, I ate another piece 15 minutes later after the endorphin rush mellowed a bit, yum!


----------



## bradger (Nov 5, 2019)

The Scoville scale | alimentarium
					

Wilbur Scoville, a pharmacologist, invented the Scoville scale in 1912 to measure the pungency of peppers and chillies, generally related to their capsaicin content. To establish a chilli pepper’s rating, Scoville would prepare it in a solution, which was then tested by five people. He increased...




					www.alimentarium.org
				




melt it mix with other mild cheese and make nachos


----------



## texomakid (Nov 6, 2019)

I just ran across this thread

Steve, I just put a roll of toilet paper in my freezer in your honor.
I like spice but I can't hardly handle the hotter Jalapeños. No way I could ever eat those peppers. Watching for your results......... Good luck my friend.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 6, 2019)

texomakid said:


> I just ran across this thread
> 
> Steve, I just put a roll of toilet paper in my freezer in your honor.
> I like spice but I can't hardly handle the hotter Jalapeños. No way I could ever eat those peppers. Watching for your results......... Good luck my friend.



Thanks, I may need it!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 6, 2019)

Steve H said:


> And. All I can say is........God gawd!!!!! The heat is there, VERY THERE! But it really did a great job of bringing this to another level that I wouldn't have imagined. I was careful with how much I put on the pizza. And I'm glad I did. But this added wonderful heat and flavor. The smoky heat really set the sauce off. Thank you  [IMG alt="tropics"]https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/data/avatars/s/85/85724.jpg?1546025052[/IMG]  tropics


Was that Richies reaper powder ? 
Steve that is the same stuff I was telling you I put in the smoked sausage I just did . 
I love it , but a little goes a loooooong way .


----------



## Steve H (Nov 7, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Was that Richies reaper powder ?
> Steve that is the same stuff I was telling you I put in the smoked sausage I just did .
> I love it , but a little goes a loooooong way .



Yes it is. Awesome stuff! And boy, does it pack a punch!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 7, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Yes it is. Awesome stuff! And boy, does it pack a punch!


Add some to sausage . I did fresh and smoked . Like the fresh better . Adds heat and flavor .


----------

